

Microsoft’s copyright bots - laurent123456
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/microsofts-copyright-bots-ask-google-to-hide-microsoft-com-links/

======
laurent123456
Is it actually legal to let a bot randomly send DMCA notices like this? Seems
incredible that it's not even required to check the website before asking to
take it down.

